# Left hand constantly stiff? (muscles)



## Manok

Usually running warm water over it will help, but it will go back to being stiff before too long, and I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to keep it limber and well... not stiff?


----------



## Pugg

Manok said:


> Usually running warm water over it will help, but it will go back to being stiff before too long, and I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to keep it limber and well... not stiff?


Before the lame jokes starting:
Go and see your G.P.
He/ She can give you the best advice on medical conditions, not a anonymous forum member :tiphat:


----------

